#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-07
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm.. perchè si è joinato qua ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-11
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-12
<Palombo> ciao a tutti
<Palombo> ciao mlazzari2 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-12-04
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: gaspa non era riunione oggi :)?
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: se arrivasse qualcuno...
<gaspa> PaoloRotolo: \o/
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<PaoloRotolo> aspettiamo allora :)
<gaspa> warp10: darei un tempo massimo, poi al limite ci facciamo due chiacchiere noi, e bona.
<warp10> gaspa: quarto d'ora accademico
<warp10> gaspa: intanto kicka un po' di culi -dev e falli venire qui
<gaspa> :)
<PaoloRotolo> peppe84: :)
<peppe84> PaoloRotolo, oi :-)
<warp10> bella peppe84 
<gaspa> (e peppe84 neanche era segnato...)
 * warp10 scopre total defense 3d e non riesce a staccarsi dall'androide
<peppe84> gaspa, io passavo di qua :-)
<peppe84> warp10, bella zio!!
<warp10> peppe84: uomo, come butta?
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: per caso si parlerà anche del gruppo test :D? Ho sentito che ci sarà una collaborazione più stretta fra i due gruppi
<PaoloRotolo> i motivi sembrano però un segreto di stato, dato che nessuno mi vuol dire niente :P
<gaspa> ?
<gaspa> non c'è nessun motivo strano :)
<gaspa> pero' non ho sentito claudinux a tal proposito, quindi boh. 
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: curiosone
<peppe84> warp10, sto bestemmiando contro la guida server in pdf che non si builda :-)
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: mah, ne parlarono alla riunione del gruppo test. Non hanno detto una parola su cosa consisterà la cosa
<warp10> peppe84: c'è una guida server in pdf?
<PaoloRotolo> sotto minaccia anche di totopalma :P
<peppe84> warp10, certo c'è tutto in pdf :-)
<PaoloRotolo> un minuto, è loggato o.O?
<peppe84> warp10, help.ubuntu-it.org
<warp10> peppe84: La guida è semplice: se non funziona, piglialo a mazzate
<gaspa> PaoloRotolo: yeah
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: già
<peppe84> si basta spammo in -dev :-)
<warp10> gaspa: mozione: andiamo a picchiare chi vota per una data e poi è assente ingiustificato
<gaspa> due minuti e cominciamo con chi c'è. 
<gaspa> lol, approvato. :D
<PaoloRotolo> semmai posticipiamo ?!?
<PaoloRotolo> siamo 4 gatti 
<gaspa> allora, 
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: si leggeranno il log
<gaspa> gli appioppiamo i compiti?
<warp10> gaspa: y
<gaspa> vabeh, vuol dire anche che faremo piu' in fretta.
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<gaspa> il primo punto dell'agenda era "situazione del gruppo e presentazioni di tutti".
 * PaoloRotolo ŁØØı↑¥ŦŊĦ‘ªÐ
<gaspa> direi che questo salta tranquillamente, entrambe le cose sono abbastanza evidenti, a parte una cosa:
<PaoloRotolo> -.-'' scusate
 * warp10 toglie la grappa da PaoloRotolo 
<gaspa> lol
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: cercavo la freccetta per presentarmi XD
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: beh, una freccetta c'era lì in mezzo
<gaspa> volevo chiedere a tutti (quindi a voi due) su che ambito/cose avreste voglia di focalizzare qualche attività 
<warp10> gaspa: voi due chi?
<warp10> siamo in 3 oltre te
<gaspa> warp10: dicevo PaoloRotolo  e te
<gaspa> peppe84 non ho capito, è presente e attivo o lurka e basta?
<warp10> gaspa: per quanto mi riguarda, qualsiasi cosa che abbia a che fare con Debian, da ridurre il delta, a trovare sponsor, a lavorarci come upstream
<gaspa> ack. PaoloRotolo, pensieri?
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: lo stesso di warp10, pacchettizzazione e, sottolineo, trovare sponsor :D
<PaoloRotolo> magari anche bug fixing
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: cioè tutto :)
<gaspa> lol
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<gaspa> PaoloRotolo, warp10: si discuteva sul fatto di concentrarsi sui diff con debian, 
<gaspa> ora, non so quanto senso abbia che lo dica a voi due e basta, ma il concetto è quello: cerchiamo di focalizzarci sul cercare di mettere in sync i pacchetti:
<gaspa> * per un po' di idee c'è il solito MoM
<gaspa> * si potrebbe guardare in multidistrotools anche se è un po' incasinato: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/
<gaspa> * DK consigliava di guardare questa: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_orphaned.cgi
<gaspa> è una lista di pacchetti orphaned in debian, che pero' hanno avuto contributi in ubuntu
 * warp10 .oO(MDT è *molto* incasinato, ma è notevolissimo)
<gaspa> quindi chi è interessato a mantenere qualcosa, potrebbe essere idirizzato verso questi.
<gaspa> già :)
<gaspa> PaoloRotolo: tutto chiaro?
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: +1 per me :) In effetti, lo facemmo già l'anno scorso, Luca mi spiegò tutto :)
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: solo una cosa, per i pacchetti che si caricano in debian, c'è la possibilità di diventare maintainer, dato che sono orfani
<PaoloRotolo> ?
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: se sono orfani puoi prenderli anche senza caricarli
<gaspa> si'.
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: cerca "ITA"
<gaspa> warp10: beh, sarebbe l'ideale che (se sono pacchetti utili) qualcuno se li pigliasse
<warp10> gaspa: uhm... dove ho detto il contrario?
<blackz> ciao ragazzi
<PaoloRotolo> ok allora, grazie :)
<gaspa> warp10: non hai detto il contrario. ;)
<warp10> ciao blackz 
<gaspa> blackz: o/
<warp10> gaspa: ops, scusa: avevo letto male. Colpa dell'androide
<blackz> scusate il ritardo, ho fatto prima che potevo.. lavoravo su un pacchetto :D
<gaspa> blackz: tranquillo abbiamo già deciso i compiti per casa per gli assenti ;)
<gaspa> boh, gente, se non arriva nessun altro, francamente mi metterei a fare altro.
<gaspa> blackz: il riassunto finora è molto semplice: cerchiamo di lavorare e darci una mano sul delta con Debian.
<gaspa> PaoloRotolo, warp10: qualcosa da aggiungere?
<warp10> gaspa: sì, ma lo scrivo in ML, riguarda solo gli assenti
<gaspa> +1
<gaspa> PaoloRotolo: ?
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: tutto chiaro
<PaoloRotolo> grazie :)
<gaspa> lol. figurati
<blackz> gaspa: ah, ottimo.. volevo proporre una cosa: visto che c'è molta gente che scrive nelal nostra ml di voler partecipare che ne dite se abbiamo qualcuno interno al gruppo (magari a turno) ad occuparsi degli aspiranti e magari guidarli?
<blackz> nella*
<gaspa> blackz: si', anche se in realtà chiunque puo' rispondere in ML, e chi c'è in IRC.
<gaspa> forse sarebbe compito piu' che altro di luca (e mio, ora?). 
<warp10> gaspa: s/?//
<blackz> okay, io non ho da aggiungere nient'altro
<PaoloRotolo> gaspa: warp10, scusate, ma per quei pacchetti si deve aprire qualche bug in Debian, tipo richiesta di sync?
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: quali pacchetti?
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: quelli orfani
<blackz> PaoloRotolo: in debian non si fanno le richieste di sync!
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: che c'entrano i sync?
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: sincronizzare la versione di ubuntu con debian?
<gaspa> ci postiamo in -dev?
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: evacuiamo il chan, continuiamo di là
<DktrKranz> buonasera, scusate il ritardo
<gaspa> DktrKranz: ue'. abbiamo già deliberato la conclusione :P
<DktrKranz> dove posso trovare il log'
<DktrKranz> ?
<DktrKranz> che su irclogs non lo trovo
<gaspa> DktrKranz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/04/%23ubuntu-it-meeting.html
<gaspa> (ora i log di #ubuntu-it-meeting sono su #ubuntu-it-meeting... si rompe internet?)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-12-05
<WebbyIT> Beh, c'è un sacco di gente in anticipo stasera :D O abbiamo sbagliato fuso orario?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: buca anche oggi -.-''
<PaoloRotolo> ?
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: se non arriva nessuno cambio comunità
<WebbyIT> Ho sentito toto oggi pome e mi ha detto che si sarebbe stato!
 * PaoloRotolo va a controllare il sondaggio
 * WebbyIT va su G+ a rompere gli zebedei
<PaoloRotolo> Salve :)
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d: totopalma: :)
<ic3d> ciao a tutti! :-)
<totopalma> ciao PaoloRotolo :)
<warp10> ciao gente
<ic3d> ciao warp10  :-)
<warp10> ic3d: darione! :D
<totopalma> ciao :)
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: mancano Alessandro e Maurizio
<PaoloRotolo> per il resto ci siamo tutti
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: e l'inutile donne trapiantata in Gallia
<WebbyIT> warp10: povera Silvia!
<PaoloRotolo> ah, sì, forse anche newlife... Aspettiamo un altro po'...
<warp10> WebbyIT: povera in quanto inutile? Sì, vero.
<WebbyIT> warp10: ahahaha che cattiveria!
<warp10> Ecco, aveva l'androide verde in chat, l'ho pingata, è diventato giallo... <palmface>
<WebbyIT> Sono passato da là quest'estate, si sono scelti un bel posticino dove abitare!
<warp10> Ok, sta arrivando
<warp10> WebbyIT: sembra Gallia è però
<WebbyIT> warp10: Parli del diavolo e spunta Dolasilla :D
 * warp10 sente odore di baguette
<totopalma> lol
<WebbyIT> Com'è andata in India carissima? :)
<ic3d> WebbyIT: oh, ma ce l'hanno il bidet i galli?
<Dolasilla> se volevate il diavolo io esco :P
<Dolasilla> moooolto bene WebbyIT 
<Dolasilla> stiamo sistemando le foto :)
<warp10> ic3d: sì, ma pensano che serva per allevare pesci rossi
<ic3d> warp10: LOL
<Dolasilla> o meglio, Milo sta sistemando le foto
<WebbyIT> Dolasilla: bene bene, sono curioso!
<WebbyIT> ic3d: comunque non ne ho idea, io ci sono solo passato in Francia, stavo andando in spagna :D
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: cosa ti hanno fatto di male :P?
<ic3d> WebbyIT: hai fatto bene a tirare dritto! :-)
<WebbyIT> PaoloRotolo: oltre a essere francesi?
<warp10> ic3d: ^5!
<WebbyIT> Scusatemi, ma manca anche Claudio?
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: figurati, 2000 anni di storia e mai una guerra vinta sul serio e da soli, che vuoi che possano avermi fatto?
<totopalma> manca valix
<Dolasilla> ic3d,  no niente bidet
<Dolasilla> ic3d, ne ho visto solo uno una volta, abbandonato in una discarica
<Dolasilla> penso non avessero capito a cosa servisse
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: oh, a parte questo...
<warp10> ic3d: però le baguette ascellate sudate abbondano
<ic3d> Dolasilla: ecco, come diceva warp10 "sono pazzi questi galli!"
<WebbyIT> Come si può governare un paese che ha duecentoquarantasei varietà differenti di formaggio? (Charles de Gaulle)
<warp10> ic3d: è che non si rassegnano a convincersi che sono esattamente come gli italiani. Quando lo faranno, sarà un posto migliore
 * ic3d si sta domandando se il canale è loggato
<totopalma> ic3d, si ...
<warp10> ic3d: sì, su un server internazionale
<PaoloRotolo> ic3d: ho una brutta notizia per te...
<WebbyIT> ic3d: ma queste sono opinioni diffuse, chiedi a un belga cosa pensa dei francesi :D
<warp10> WebbyIT: chiedi a * cosa pensa dei francesi
<ic3d> warp10: ma tanto, se anche lo leggono i francesi, non capiscono
<warp10> ic3d: adesso non fare il razzista però
<PaoloRotolo> mozione: allontanare ubuntulog fino all'inizio della riunione :D
<warp10> ic3d: non è che siccome sono francesi allora non capiscono
<WebbyIT> lol lol!
<Dolasilla> bene, dopo tutto questo astio in cui mi sento presa in causa vi abbandono e torno tra Galli
<WebbyIT> scusatemi, ma chi è DD3my, che si connette da un server di Chicago?
<warp10> Marco Buono in arrivo
<WebbyIT> Suvvia Dolasilla, una delle poche donne in comunità, non farci questo!
 * warp10 mette per la sesta o settima volta consecutiva Take Five di Fave Brubeck :'-(
 * warp10 s/Fave/Dave/
<ic3d> warp10: beh, mica sono io che vado in giro con le baguettes sotto l'ascella! non dirmi che nessuno gliel'ha spiegato!!!
 * WebbyIT maledice la connessione del polimi che blocca le porte, e deve utilzzare webchat.freenode.net, che non scorre in automatico verso il basso
<warp10> ic3d: secondo me stasera sfioriamo l'incidente diplomatico
<newlife> buonasera a tutti........
<warp10> newlife: bella socio
<newlife> newlife → Marco Buono
<newlife> per chi non mi conoscesse.......
<PaoloRotolo> ciao newlife :D
<newlife> :)
<newlife> grande warp10 :) mitico! 
<WebbyIT> warp10: l'importante è che non ci facciamo male noi!
<ic3d> newlife: ciao Marco! :-)
<newlife> scusate......non volevo interrompere
<warp10> WebbyIT: figurati, e chi ci ammazza?
<newlife> ciao ic3d :)
<warp10> ok, chi fa il chairman?
<WebbyIT> warp10: oh boh, non certo le nostre ex colonie!
 * newlife fischietta
 * newlife fa il vago!
 * warp10 guarda intensamente ic3d 
 * ic3d si dichiara incapace a fare il ciairmen
 * ic3d al massimo può fare il segretario
 * newlife vede warp10 puntare ic3d.... tipo cane da punta!
 * totopalma osserva in silenzio
<newlife> lol
<warp10> Oh, sembriamo questi qua, eh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIARNrAEALs
<newlife> ma dovete iniziare?
<WebbyIT> Ma queste cose non dovreste sceglierle a priori?
<ic3d> WebbyIT: c'hai ragione!
 * newlife chiede di andare piano che ho l'ADSL piantato e vado col cellulare in funzione router WIFI :)
<ic3d> vabbé, ho capito
<ic3d> faccio io?
<Dolasilla> :D
<Dolasilla> evviva ic3d!
<warp10> ic3d santo subito
 * ic3d corre a recuperare qualche cartaccia!
 * WebbyIT va a inserire un ritratto di ic3d in qualche codice sorgente
 * totopalma osserva sempre in silenzio
 * warp10 mette Blue Rondo à la Turk e continua a commuoversi :'-(
<ic3d> Allora cominciamo da questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/NewsletterItaliana/Blog
<ic3d> date una letta
<ic3d> al sottoscritto interessa soprattuto il primo punto
 * peppe84 saluta, passava di qua
<WebbyIT> Non ci presentiamo? Comunque ho letto e approvo!
<warp10> peppe84: ma tu passi sempre da ste parti? :P
<DD3my> ciao WebbyIT , piacere
<ic3d> WebbyIT: 
<ic3d> WebbyIT: hai ragione
<warp10> ic3d: comunque sì, è d'uopo il giro di presentazioni muniti di unicode per fare →
 * ic3d conferma incapace di ciarmenare
<ic3d> Passiamo alle presentazioni! :-)
<newlife> newlife: → Marco Buono
<newlife> :D
<warp10> → Andrea Colangelo
<WebbyIT> ↔Riccardo Padovani
<ic3d> ic3d:  → Dario Cavedon
<totopalma> → Salvatore Palma
<warp10> (WebbyIT: sborone)
<Dolasilla> → Silvia Bindelli
<PaoloRotolo> --> Paolo Rotolo
<newlife> lol WebbyIT sempre qualcosa di piu eh?????
<newlife> lol
<warp10> (PaoloRotolo: n00b)
<WebbyIT> Ho comprato una tastiera americana e devo fare il figo :D
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: è da ieri che non trovo il tasto...
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: forse è uscito a fare un giro
<newlife> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<newlife> bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<newlife> facciamo i seri!
 * ic3d richiama l'assemblea all'ordine
<newlife> :)
 * warp10 si azzittisce in ultima fila 
<WebbyIT> Ci vorrebbe che ic3d si mettesse a gridare "Ordine in aula!!"
<newlife> ciairmen.....plis........ porta tutti alla serietà! :)
<ic3d> warp10:  passa davanti, che non ti vedo bene là dietro! 
<newlife> WebbyIT: ehhhhhh.........potrebbe farlo.....potrebbe!
<newlife> :D
<ic3d> andiamo avanti
<warp10> ic3d: colgo una sottile ironia o sbaglio?
 * newlife fa tana per warp10 la dietro a tutti nell'angolo che kracca la rete della scuola! :D ackerone!
<ic3d> DICEVO: primo punto di queelle linee guida
<ic3d> tirate fuori le Vs idee
 * WebbyIT si prenota
 * newlife si prenota!
 * warp10 si prenota
<ic3d> oggi ne ho vista passare una: notizia da evitare: pubblicità per chiunque
<ic3d> (fino a che non ci pagano!)
 * warp10 (pare la fila dal salumaio)
 * WebbyIT pensa che ci sarà da ridere assai
 * newlife pensa magari per un salame warp10........ o la coppa. o la porchetta :D
<ic3d> quindi evitiamo pubblicità al nuovo prodotto X o Y piuttosto che la versione a 15 pollici del tablet Z
 * newlife sto cairmen però non coglie le prenotaziuni!
 * totopalma osserva in silenzio e ridacchia
<ic3d> allora passando alle prenotazioni (che impazienti!)
<ic3d> WebbyIT: vai
<WebbyIT> Secondo me la questione è semplice: o si riesce a risalire alla fonte ufficiale (blog ufficiale, sito ufficiale, mailing list) e si linka, o non si pubblica!
 * WebbyIT ha finito
<ic3d> ok, passiamo a newlife, hai la parola
<newlife> grazie ic3d :)
<newlife> allora.........
<newlife> brevemente....... qua si rischia di clonare la NL...... occorre avere un alto, altissimo livello delle notizie, e l'idea di Dario di parlarne prima in ML è giustissima...
<newlife> se prima le notizie della NL potevano essere viste, riviste e corrette in una settimana, ora nel blog, quello che si scrive passa tutto sul planet e su altri portali quindi.........
 * warp10 irrompe con una breaking news da Claudinux: imprevisti improvvisi e non ce la fa stasera
<newlife> a mio modestissimo parere occorre una valutazione moooolto più ampia e precisa, anche perchè non ci interessa la notiia dell'ultim'ora ma ci interessa la qualità delle notizie......
<newlife> FINITO!
<newlife> :D
<ic3d> ok, finiamo il giro e poi passiamo alla discussione, warp10 tocca a te
<warp10> Allora, care ubuntere e cari ubunteri
<warp10> condivido sia quando detto da WebbyIT sia da ic3d, ovvero:
<warp10> 1) evitiamo le notiziole sceme del blog idiota di turno. Avete mai visto "The newsroom"? Vorrei principi ispiratori di quel tipo: fonti certe, obiettivi sui fatti, schierati sulle opinioni. Secondo me deve essere il nostro faro costante
<warp10> 2) voglio tornare a sollevare il problema del dualismo blog-NL (accennato già da newlife): i due progetti hanno pubblici, target, modi e fruizioni diversi, e vanno differenziate, altrimenti tanto vale toglierne uno. Su come fare, possiamo ragionare dopo aver esaurito questo punto, credo
 * warp10 ha finito
<ic3d> OK, altri interventi?
 * WebbyIT vorrebbe intervenire
<ic3d> WebbyIT: vai pure
<WebbyIT> Visto che dobbiamo parlare di varia roba, facciamo una scaletta e la manteniamo? Non vorrei fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio, ma ho l'impressione che stiamo camminando sul filo del rasoio con questa riunione
<WebbyIT> E intorno l'abisso!
 * WebbyIT ha finito
<ic3d> WebbyIT: sto tenendo una specie di traccia di quello che si sta dicendo, spero di riuscire a farne una sintesi
<ic3d> provo a ricapitoale, datemi 1 minuto
 * ic3d voleva scrivere ricapitolare
 * warp10 abbiate pazienza, la CPU è vecchia e ci mette un po'
<ic3d> allora
<WebbyIT> E quando il gatto ( ic3d ) non c'è i topi ballano!
 * newlife chiede la parola ...... se il criceto di ic3d me lo consente! :)
<ic3d> newlife: vai pure
<newlife> grazie.......
<newlife> :)
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<newlife> ripeto..... come giustamente diceva warp10 si rischia di duplicare le notizie, di darle in forma impropria, come rumors o come voci infondate..... le notizie DEVONO ESSERE verificate, ancora di più sul blog......
 * Dolasilla chiede la parola
<ic3d> newlife: hai finito?
<newlife> la velocità non ci interessa, ma dare una notizia sicura, veritiera e (se possibile) anche sviluppata da varie fonti .. beh........ allora concordo... la NL può avere anche notizie (passatemi il termine!!) a volte anche simpatiche..... il BLOG NO! :) il blog è la vetrina ufficiale di ubuntu it promo e per questo motivo occorre dare un valore diverso a ciò che si scrive la sopra!
<newlife> io opterei per una discussione in ML tra tutto il gruppo prima di scrivere.... :)
 * newlife ha finito! scusate se sembro ripetitivo! :)
 * WebbyIT si assenta 10 minuti, non fate casini in mia assenza :P
<ic3d> PaoloRotolo: tocca a te
<PaoloRotolo> newlife: parlava di clonare la newsletter. Alla fine, però fra tutte le discussioni fatte in mailing list, non abbiamo parlato appunto della funzione che questo blog dovrebbe avere... All'inizio, avevo pensato di clonare la newslwtter, pubblicando tutto sul blog, e usando la nl come digest settimanale. Tuttora, comunque da quanto ho visto, alcuni articoli sulla scorsa newsletter non sono stati pubblicati sul blog. Quale è
<PaoloRotolo> stato e quindi, quale sarà il criterio per decidere dove pubblicare le news?
<PaoloRotolo> Se decidiamo di pubblicare sul blog solo le news ufficiali, ci ridurremo a pochissime notizie
 * warp10 pensa che questo sia il punto cruciale da discutere
<PaoloRotolo> come i rilasci di versione ecc.. dato che le notizie che canonical dedica ai loco in esclusiva sono pochissime, anzi, quasi totalmente assenti
 * newlife concorda con warp10 ma....... ok...... mi prenoto!
<PaoloRotolo> Per me, le cose "futili" ma confermate, dovrebbero andare a maggior ragione nel blog
<PaoloRotolo> dato che lì c'è la possibilità di commentare, e vari strumenti per rendere l'articolo più social
 * warp10 prenota un intervento (un po' lungo, forse), per quando il chairman vorrà mettere in discussione il tema di cosa pubblicare dove
<newlife> peppe84:  peppiniellllllll :D
<PaoloRotolo> alla fine, l'idea era quella di aggiungere i commenti ad ogni articolo, pubblicandone alcuni solo in newsletter si priverebbero di qeusta possibilità
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie, ho finito :)
<PaoloRotolo> ah, per questo, discutiamone insieme qui :)
<ic3d> Dolasilla: OK, grazie PaoloRotolo. La parola passa a Dolasilla 
 * Dolasilla per cominciare, ringrazia PaoloRotolo per aver detto la maggior parte di quel che voleva dire
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<Dolasilla> primo punto: concordo con PaoloRotolo: l'idea iniziale, che direi di mantenere, era quella di far diventare la newsletter un digest delle news pubblicate sul sito
 * ic3d si compiace del comune sentire degli ubunteri
<Dolasilla> e secondo me è una buona idea per diluire il lavoro lungo la settimana e alleggerire la fase di pubblicazione
<Dolasilla> inoltre, newsletter e blog, come detto, sono strumenti diversi, con target diversi e aspetti diversi
<Dolasilla> secondo punto: 
<Dolasilla> per tornare un momento alla questione delle linee guida scritte sul wiki, preciserei solo nel primo punto che per verificare una fonte si intende cercare se altrove si parla della notizia, e in che termini (è vera? è una bufula?) se la notizia compare in un solo punto è già rischioso
<Dolasilla> ic3d, forse visto che si tratta di due argomenti distinti sarebbe meglio discuterne separatamente e con ordine: prima capiamo che ruolo diamo alle news sul sito e di conseguenza alla newsletter, e poi decidiamo le liinee guida anche in base a questo
 * warp10 annuisce vistosamente
 * Dolasilla ha finito, scusate lo sproloquio, sono una donna, non è colpa mia!
<ic3d> Dolasilla: sì, 
 * newlife si chiede........ BUFULA is a frech expression? :) (scherzo!!!]
<ic3d> OK, invertiamo l'ordine degli argomenti e passiamo per primo
<ic3d> l'argomento
 * newlife si era prenotato
 * WebbyIT è tornato più bello, più colorato e più divertente che mai!
 * WebbyIT si prenota
 * ic3d è vero
<ic3d> parola a newlife
<newlife> thx! :)
<newlife> well........ concordo in parte con quanto detto finora..... non concordo sul fatto che il Blog debba essere un dare la notizia prima della NL .... un lavoro doppio (con, probabilemtne un target simile di persone) che rischia di incasinare + il lavoro....
<newlife> io opterei per un blog che raccolga notizie 'selezionate' e valutate che passano quindi prioritariamente dal blog (e quindi dal planet) e .. volendo, rimarcate nella NL..
<newlife> ma IMHO, i due lavori sono diversi (compementari forse) ma diversi l'uno dall'altro .......
<newlife> rischiamo di lavorare doppio per fare la stessa cosa
<newlife> mentre una 'selezione' di notizie accuratamente postate e valutate può essere quel 'valore aggiunto' che cerchiamo!
<newlife> ripeto........ IMHO..... il blog deve essere qualcosa di particolare altrimenti rischiamo di clonare la NL
<newlife> :)
<newlife> scusate se sono ripetitivo!
 * newlife ha finito
<ic3d> ok, grazie newlife 
<ic3d> parola a warp10, mettetevi comodi :-)
<newlife> looooooool
 * warp10 distribuisce bibite fresche e popcorn
 * newlife ha la birra in mano.. warp10 vuoi un sorso? :D
 * ic3d caffé grazie
<newlife> lol
 * newlife mette il grembiule bianco e si mette dietro il bancone
<newlife> lol
<warp10> allora, premesso che Dolasilla ha (stranamente) ragione quando dice che è importante alleggerire il lavoro e la pubblicazione
<warp10> la mia considerazione (già espressa in parte in ML) parte dall'analisi dei due strumenti
<warp10> la ML è un broadcast unidirezionale, che richiede una partecipazione più attiva (iscriversi è meno facile che aprire il blog), ma una fruizione del tutto passiva e più "asincrona"
<warp10> al contrario il blog è bidirezionale, è più veloce e immediato, permette il contradditorio grazie ai commenti, è più facile da linkare sui social cosi, la fruizione è possibile anche a gente che non sa un tubo di queste diavolerie moderne come mailman
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<warp10> è ovvio che le rubriche come i pacchi o l'accadde su IRC (che dovremmo rifare più spesso) non possono andare sul blog, e hanno senso sulla newsletter
<warp10> quindi in generale io vedo il blog come uno strumento utile per dare notizie fresche o per chiarire opinioni controverse sulle cose che riguardano Ubuntu
 * newlife alza de mani su ACCADDE SU IRC :D
<warp10> al contrario la newsletter mi sembra uno strumento perfetto per chi vuole tenersi aggiornato su cosa succede all'interno della comunità
<warp10> Esempio: la nuova unity è un pezzo da blog, il nuovo admin del gruppo X è un pezzo da newsletter
<warp10> Un compromesso per venire incontro al punto di Dolasilla potrebbe essere quello di metter in NL un best of settimanale del blog (i pezzi più importanti o più commentati), o linkandoli con commento brevissimo oppure copiandoli paro paro
 * Dolasilla gradisce la prposta di warp10
 * newlife si prenota
<warp10> però se facciamo della newsletter soltanto un digest settimanale di quello che succede sul blog, secondo me confondiamo l'utilità di due strumenti ben diversi tra di loro
 * warp10 ha finito e vuole una birra
 * newlife si Sprenota .......... warp10 ha appena detto quello che volevo dire! :)
<ic3d> OK, grazie warp10 sia per l'intervento autorevole che per le vivande distribuite
 * newlife passa una birra rossa ghicciata a warp10 :)
<ic3d> la parola passa a WebbyIT 
<warp10> .o0(God bless newlife)
<WebbyIT> IMO (e so che a qualcuno verrà male per quello che sto scrivendo)
<WebbyIT> mailing list -> web 1.0, comoda per organizzarsi, ma per il resto è vecchia, muffosa, fa molto nerd in cantina che non hanno altro per comunicare con il mondo
<WebbyIT> blog + social + commenti -> web 2.0, giovane, fresco, divertente, a contatto con il mondo.
 * ic3d prepara il defibrillatore
<WebbyIT>  Mailing list utile per chi vuole rimanere informato -> digest settimanale (più rubriche). Ergo abbiamo bisogni di tutti e e due.
<WebbyIT> Forme diverse, ma i contenuti devono essere uguali.
<WebbyIT> La gente non vuole essere abbonata a due media diversi per avere un informazione al 100%
 * ic3d si prenota (ma può farlo?)
<warp10> ic3d: sei un chairman, mica un bot :)
<newlife> lol
<WebbyIT> Io voglio consultare il blog, e voglio avere un informazione completa, e poi voglio scrivere nei commenti che Ubuntu fa schifo
<ic3d> warp10: :-)
<WebbyIT> Io invece non ho tempo, leggo le news una volta a settimana
<WebbyIT> non voglio commenti da bimbiminka ma voglio sapere tutto
<WebbyIT> newsletter
<WebbyIT> Risultato? Forme diverse, contenuti uguali.
 * warp10 si prenota per un rapidissimo commento/confutazione delle osservazioni di WebbyIT 
 * WebbyIT ha finito e va a nascondersi in un angolino
<WebbyIT> https://lh3.ggpht.com/-h5v9TE7PoJo/TyD-90EPs5I/AAAAAAAABLg/L3XgnYhKJ50/s1600/Oh+god+what+have+i+done.jpg
 * newlife si prenot
<ic3d> ok, grazie WebbyIT, vai pure, tanto poi ti troviamo..... :-) warp10 hai 50 caratteri per commentare
 * newlife si prenotA!
<warp10> ic3d: premsso che Twitter ti ha dato alla testa (50?!?)
<newlife> looooooooooooooooooooooool
<ic3d> warp10: hai scritto qualcosa tipo "rapidissimo" = breve 
<ic3d> puoi anche fare 140 caratteri, via!
<newlife> ri....lol
 * ic3d newlife prima di te c'è PaoloRotolo 
<warp10> WebbyIT: faccio notare che 1) il blog non richiede abbonamento (a parte chi usa i feed rss, ma non è come iscriversi alla newsletter) 2) la mailing list è probabilmente vecchia e muffosa, ma ricordati che ubuntu-it è frequentata soprattutto da nerd, per i quali una ML è il massimo del piacere nella vita :)
<warp10> ic3d: finito, caro Jack Dorsey de noantri
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie! newlife: non me ne volere per questo, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Parli di lavoro doppio, ma alla fine si tratterebbe solamente di copiare articoli dal blog e inserirli in newsletter. Almeno, IHMO, non ha senso pubblicare news settimanalmente solo in newsletter e non in tempo reale nel blog come prima opzione. Magari, se vogliamo fare una distinzione,gli articoli sul blog dovrebbero riguardare vari argomenti, dato
<PaoloRotolo> che sono commentabili e condivisibili.Magaei i più belli vanno in newsletter, anche se la mia opinione sarebbe quella di rendere la newsletter un digest settimanale per chi non può star dietro, giorno per giorno al blog. Per il resto, quoto warp10. L'idea iniziale era infatti quella di pubblicare in newsletter solo le rubriche come aggiunta alle news sul sito. Alla fine, mi allineo all'idea di WebbyIT! Finito :)
<ic3d> warp10: stasera sono buono, non conto i caratteri che hai usato! :_)
 * newlife abbraccia PaoloRotolo :) io NON ne voglio a nessuno... tantomeno a te caro! :)
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<ic3d> PaoloRotolo: non ti ho neanche dato la parola che già hai finito! :-)
 * WebbyIT si riprenota in fondo (e comunque warp10 è un reazionario :P)
 * newlife eccomi!
<ic3d> ok, grazie PaoloRotolo passo la parola a newlife 
<newlife> grazie..........
<newlife> una considerazione velocissima............
 * warp10 scrive una querela per diffamazione contro WebbyIT e la consegna al poliziotto
<newlife> concordo totalmente con la visione/spiegazione di warp10 ........ 
<newlife> se così NON fosse la NL diventerebbe una nullità............
<newlife> potremmo creare uno scriptino che faccia la somma delle varie notizie del blog in un riassunto settimanale..........
<newlife> uhmmmmmmmmmm
<newlife> non la vedo così.......
<newlife> concordo invece che i target sono diversi e che debbano avere trattamenti diversi..........
<newlife> insomma.......
<newlife> concordo con warp10!
 * newlife ha finito
<ic3d> OK, grazie newlife 
<ic3d> passo la parola a me stesso 
<ic3d> una cosa che ha fatto notare con termini un po' coloriti WebbyIT è che ML e blog sono diversi e quindi puntano a pubblici diversi
<ic3d> il sunto del discorso IMHO è proprio lì, 
 * newlife vede ic3d puntare il dito verso ic3d e dire: "prego ic3d tocca a te!" loooooooool........ manco al Centro Igiene Mentale! :D
<ic3d> come ho detto (se mai qualcuno l'ha sentito!) all'ultimo meeting
 * warp10 prendeva appunti quando ic3d faceva il talk al meeting
<ic3d> tutte le persone che usano Internet hanno un loro mezzo d'espressione preferito
 * ic3d si ricorda che warp10 guardava la partita
 * warp10 che era nel pomeriggio, dopo il talk di ic3d 
 * newlife io ho una foto di warp10 che prende appunti al meeting mentre ic3d parlava! (c'è una donna qui e non posso mostrarvela!) :D
<ic3d> un po' come i vecchietti che stanno fuori dal bar in paese
<ic3d> esempio: uno si "siede" su Facebook e guarda quel che passa
<ic3d> oppure uno si mette su twitter (uno a caso: io) e guarda quel che passa
<ic3d> quindi 
 * totopalma saluta, ciao :)
<ic3d> quando diciamo che il pubblico raggiunto da blog e NL è quasi lo stesso io non sono d'accordo
<ic3d> vero è che ci sono persone che passano da un canale all'altro, e magari li usano tutti insieme, ma sono eccezioni
 * Dolasilla si prenota
<ic3d> al di là di una distinzione "nuovo" o "vecchio" che è di poco conto
<ic3d> l'importante è che raggiungiamo più pubblico possibile, senza fare i salti mortali
<ic3d> quindi il blog va bene, perché "raccoglie" il pubblico generico che passa da sito, o chi usa il sito come fonte di informazione
<ic3d> la NL va bene uguale, perché raggiunge chi è pigro e aspetta la mail sulla casella di posta
<ic3d> e così via
<ic3d> ho finito
<ic3d> la parola passa a WebbyIT 
<warp10> momento
<warp10> ic3d: posso una domanda?
 * ic3d si chiede dov'è finito newlife
<ic3d> ok warp10 chiedi!
 * WebbyIT si sente sovrastato da warp10 :'( :D
<warp10> ic3d: l'analisi è notevolmente giusta, tuttavia non ho capito qual è la tua posizione: pensi sia il caso di differenziare NL e blog nei contenuti? E se sì, come?
<warp10> (WebbyIT: sorry :P)
<ic3d> credo siano già diversi
<ic3d> e l'idea della NL come digest mi piace, proprio perché consente ai "pigri" (se vogliamo definire così i lettori della NL) di ricevere tutte le notizie passate sul blog
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<ic3d> che altrimenti probabilmente NON leggerebbero
<warp10> Ok, ora è chiaro, grazie
<ic3d> ok WebbyIT tocca a te
<WebbyIT> Intanto, per farmi perdonare, ho un regalo per warp 10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413410/
<WebbyIT> In secondo luogo, quello di cui si sta discutendo qua è lo scopo del blog.
<WebbyIT> n fondo la differenza tra i due pensieri è quella!
<WebbyIT> Imo dobbiamo puntare su gente nuova, dobbiamo attirare gente, dobbiamo creare flame nei commenti (non so se notate, ma io, ic3d e mapreri commentiamo quasi tutto)
<WebbyIT> Deve essere una vetrina per fare entrare nuova gente,`gente non smaliziata, gente che non sa cos'è  una ml!
<WebbyIT> Chi è già dentro la comunità sa anche come informarsi, non ha bisogno di una nuova fonte d'informazione come un blog
<warp10> (WebbyIT: sei un fottuto nerd :P)
<WebbyIT> Questo non vuole essere un invito a essere generalista, per carità!
<WebbyIT> Prima di tutto qualità, ma qualità alla portata di tutti!
<WebbyIT> A me piace filosofia, ma non ci capisco niente -> seguo scrip, un prof di filosofia che su tweet sta rifacendo storia della filosofia a fummetti!
<WebbyIT> Rendiamo tutte quelle scritte sul terminale un fumetto :D
<WebbyIT> ella newsletter settimanale invece facciamo un riassunto del fumetto, visto che c'è gente di lmaggior preparazione
<WebbyIT> A me piace programmare, ma non vorrei farmi definire nerd!
<WebbyIT> Il punto è questo, svecchiare l'immagine che si ha di chi pistola al computer :D
<WebbyIT> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi... per ora ho finito!
<ic3d> WebbyIT: interventi fragorosi, non c'è che dire! :-)
<ic3d> Dolasilla: mi pare tocchi a te!
 * warp10 si riprenota
<WebbyIT> ic3d: sono cose a cui tengo ;)
<WebbyIT> Sia chiaro che non vorrei offendere nessuno :)
<ic3d> WebbyIT: :-)
<Dolasilla> volevo aggiungere solo una cosa
<Dolasilla> al punto che è già emerso di trattare la newsletter come digest vs sono 2 canali diversi con pubblici diversi
<warp10> WebbyIT: penso che il clima della discussione sia onesto e giustamente duro, non credo si offenda nessuno se qualcuno ha delle motivazioni forti e ben argomentate
<Dolasilla> ora, è vero che mailing list e news sono strumenti diversi con target diversi
<Dolasilla> d'altra parte, IMHO, preoccuparsi di creare news specifiche per ciascun canale è superfluo
<Dolasilla> secondo me, quando si crea una news va creata avendo il mente il pubblico e gli strumenti del blog (possibilità di commenti, etc)
 * ic3d si prenota
<Dolasilla> se poi la stessa news, scritta così per il blog, la si copia e manda in una newsletter, la newsletter non ci perde niente, anzi!
<Dolasilla> quindi di nuovo: strumenti e target diversi, ma secondo me la news può essere la stessa, pubblicata sul blog e poi inclusa in una newsletter, senza che si perda nulla
<Dolasilla> fine
<ic3d> ok, grazie Dolasilla parola a PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> Facciamo finta che qualcuno vuole leggere *tutte* le news della settimana, siano queste interne alla comunità o meno. Mica questa persona può fare "slalom" fra news e newsletter per aggiornarsi. C'è bisogno di un posto che riassume il tutto. Riassumendo, ihmo: blog=news, newsletter=news del blog + eventuali notizie interne + rubriche. Per quanto riguarda i nerd che preferiscono la newsletter, citando warp10, 1. sarebbero in
<PaoloRotolo> paradiso dato che la nl riassumerebbe tutto. 2. non credo che i nerd leggano newsletter, secondo me le news le conoscono prima di noi :P
 * WebbyIT concordo con Dolasilla e PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> sì, nel frattempo avevo già scritto tutto :) Finisco dicendo che appoggio totalmente Dolasilla :)
<PaoloRotolo> grazie
<ic3d> grazie a te, PaoloRotolo passo la parola a warp10 
<warp10> Mi pare di capire che PaoloRotolo abbia raggiunto il compromesso storico (cit.) tra le varie posizioni con il suo riassunto, che credo compendi al meglio tutti i punti di vista
<warp10> Voglio sottolineare con forza una cosa però: ricordatevi che siamo la newsletter di ubuntu-it, e quindi le notizie che riguardano la comunità sono strategicamente importanti nella nostra comunicazione
<warp10> Volevo affermare il concetto perchè non vorrei che il furor giornalistico delle magnifiche sorti e progressive presentate dalle news ci facesse dimenticare che aggiornare i nostri seguaci sulle cose che accadono al nostro interno è in fin dei conti il nostro target fondamentale
<warp10> Ubuntu ne ha già tantissima di promozione tramite la forma dei blog, la nostra voce per quanto autorevole è tutto sommato una tra le tante. Però dare l'idea della vitalità della nostra comunità è cruciale
<warp10> (e credo faccia il paio con i contenuti del talk di Dario che io seguivo scrupolosamente prima che iniziasse la partita)
<warp10> EOF
<ic3d> warp10: hai sicuramente ragione, per la parte che riguarda la partita!
<ic3d> scherzi a parte
<warp10> ic3d: LOL
<ic3d> un paio di appunti su quanto detto: WebbyIT commentare le notizie, rispondere alle domande che ci sono nei commenti serve appunto per far vedere che "c'è vita nella comunità"
<ic3d> non c'è peggior cosa che fare una domanda e non ricevere risposta
<ic3d> questo fa parte anche di una idea di marketing che si sta facendo strada e che consiste nell'interagire più possibile con i clienti, in maniera positiva e propositiva
 * warp10 annuisce
<ic3d> un cliente soddisfatto innesca poi un potentissimo mezzo pubblicitario, il più devastante....
<ic3d> (rullo di tamburi)
<ic3d> il passa parola!
<ic3d> (meglio di 100000 televendite messe assieme)
<ic3d> però sto divagando, ritornando ai commenti (che invito tutti a fare), dobbiamo essere attenti anche a non esagerare
<PaoloRotolo> appoggio in tutto ic3d :) A proposito, la redazione ha il controllo dell'account disqus? Secondo me tra un po' saremo invasi dalle richieste di aiuto e problemi tecnici
<PaoloRotolo> anche nei commenti, come è già successo purtroppo per la pagina facebook
<WebbyIT> PaoloRotolo: tutto il Gruppo Web è moderatore, ic3d compreso
<ic3d> dobbiamo evitare che le news diventino la piazza preferita di alcuni "provocatori" che si aggirano in altri siti
<ic3d> comunque Disqus è un forte stimolo a evitare di spammare nei commenti
<ic3d> un'ultima parola su quanto scrive warp10 per la comunicazione "interna"
<ic3d> ok, che la NL è sicuramente un momento di informazione per tutta la comunità, 
<PaoloRotolo> WebbyIT: ottimo
<ic3d> ma di strumenti per comunicare ne abbiamo anche altri come le ML
<ic3d> quindi siamo "coperti" 
<ic3d> ho finito
 * warp10 alza la manina
<ic3d> sì, warp10 ?
<warp10> ic3d: hai dei dati su quante persone siano iscritte alle varie ML e quante alla ML della NL?
<ic3d> warp10: non ne ho la più pallida idea! :-)
 * ic3d cerca tra la folla qualcuno che sa quante persone sono iscritte alla NL
<warp10> ic3d: sarebbe interessante, ad ogni modo credo che siano ben poche le persone che seguono le ML rispetto al totale della NL, e ancora meno quelli che seguono *tutte* le ML
<warp10> ic3d: quindi il punto per cui siamo coperti dalle ML per la comunicazione interna temo che sia molto fragile
<warp10> ic3d: se ci fossero dei dati potremmo ragionare più concretamente
<ic3d> warp10: ok, però alla NL sono iscritte anche persone che hanno niente a che vedere con la comunità
<warp10> ic3d: esatto, e trovo sano che sappiano che cosa facciamo qui dentro
<Dolasilla> warp10, asp do un occhio
<Dolasilla> (per gli iscritti alla newsletter)
<warp10> ic3d: sapere che Carla diventa leader del gruppo test, o che sviluppo fa una riunone, o che Web lancia un nuovo sito, sono cose che ad un esterno lo sfiorano, ma gli lasciano una impressione positiva
<warp10> del tipo "ah, guarda questi come lavorano, fammi vedere che fa il gruppo web"
<Dolasilla> ic3d, cerco un attimo i dati sugli iscritti
<warp10> senza contare che ci sono spicchi della comunità che seguono solo alcune ML, e non sanno cosa accade altrove
<ic3d> warp10: ok, hai ragione
<warp10> <rant> senza contare che ci sono spicchi della comunità che non sanno neanche che c'è un mondo al di fuori del loro spicchio </rant>
<Dolasilla> ic3d, warp10 : 4230 iscritti
<warp10> apperò
<warp10> mica male
<ic3d> Dolasilla: O_O
<WebbyIT> ?!?! Pensavo 10 volte in meno!
<Dolasilla> bisogna vedere quanti la leggono poi ;
<Dolasilla> ;)
<warp10> sì, ma comunque partiamo da numeri notevoli
<ic3d> Dolasilla: ok, però le notizie del blog fanno un migliaio di visite, se va bene
<ic3d> ok
<ic3d> stavo pensando, vista l'ora, che è meglio arrivare a una sintesi
<ic3d> oppure potrei provare a metterla insieme e poi postarla in ML
<ic3d> pareri?
<warp10> ic3d: se ce la fai, meglio subito
<ic3d> warp10: ok, proviamoci
<ic3d> Primo punto: news e NL, funzione e obiettivi
<ic3d> news: solo notizie certe, da fonte alla fonte ufficiale (blog ufficiale, sito ufficiale, mailing list) e si linka, o non si pubblica
<ic3d> obiettivi sui fatti (non ho capito "schierati sulle opinioni" poi warp10 mi spiega)
 * warp10 è lieto di spiegare appena ic3d ha finito
<ic3d> target: pubblico generico, quindi approfondire e ampliare la notizia con informazioni utili che consentano al lettore - anche neofita - di capire la notizia. 
<ic3d> Newsletter: digest delle notizie migliori (ma penso che si possano mettere anche tutte!) + rubriche settimanali
 * Dolasilla vi abbandona, grazie per la discussione, ci sentiamo in ML
<ic3d> più notizie che riguardano la comunità
 * ic3d saluta Dolasilla 
 * warp10 nel frattempo avverte il pubblico che debian news internazionale ha 22218 iscritti, debian-news-italian ne ha 468
<ic3d> questa la sintesi
<warp10> ic3d: perfetta, direi
<PaoloRotolo> +1
 * warp10 quindi abbiamo 10 volte più lettori di debian-news-italian...
 * ic3d eh la diffusione di Ubuntu è leggermente superiore a Debian
<PaoloRotolo> beh, basta vedere anche i blog specializzati
<warp10> resta altro da discutere?
<PaoloRotolo> di debian non ce ne sono poi così tanto
<ic3d> passiamo a votare la sintesi (poi la dettaglio meglio domani mattina, quando torno in possesso della parte del cervello che sta dormendo)
<WebbyIT> Ha deciso che per la prossima riunione impara CHEF e poi offrirà da mangiare a tutti via computer :D
<warp10> WebbyIT: LOL
<warp10> Tutti timidi? comincio io: +1
<PaoloRotolo> +1 :P
<ic3d> +1
<ic3d> WebbyIT: ci sei ancora? :-)
<WebbyIT> +1
<WebbyIT> Scusatemi, stavo pensando...
<ic3d> ok, la maggioranza (bulgara) approva
<warp10> bon, andata
<warp10> altro da discutere?
<ic3d> WebbyIT: volevi agggiungere qualcosa?
<WebbyIT> ... e visto che mi capita di rado ne approfittavo :D
<warp10> :D
<WebbyIT> No no, solo una piccola esperienza personale: mi sono abbonato alla Newsletter quando ho iniziato a collaborare con il gruppo news
<WebbyIT> LOL!
<warp10> che cosa non facciamo pur di avere un lettore in più!
<warp10> ic3d: abbiamo finito qui?
<ic3d> warp10: direi di sì
<ic3d> domani mattina scrivo una mail in ML per la sintesi
<WebbyIT> Beh, allora switcho su ubuntu-it-dev che non è loggato!
<warp10> ic3d: vuoi ora la spiegazione che chiedevi sopra?
<WebbyIT> Grazie a tutti, sono sempre occasioni per arricchirsi!
<WebbyIT> Ciao!
 * warp10 condivide
<warp10> ciao WebbyIT ;)
<ic3d> warp10: vero, devi ancora spiegare!
<ic3d> WebbyIT: ciao!
 * WebbyIT rimango per sentire warp10 !
<warp10> ic3d: è semplice: "obiettivi sui fatti, schierati sulle opinioni" è un motto del giornalismo americano (credo che sia nato nella redazione del NYT)
<ic3d> warp10: mai sentito prima, ma il giornalismo americano mi piace
<warp10> ic3d: il senso è che quando dai una notizia devi rimanere aderente alla realtà quando descrivi i fatti, e solo dopo puoi argomentare il tuo punto di vista (o quella della redazione), sulla base di quei fatti
<warp10> ic3d: non devi dire "gli skunkwork chiudono le porte alla comunità", per esempio"
<ic3d> warp10:ok
<warp10> ic3d: piuttosto, dici "MS annuncia gli skunkwork, che sono bla bla bla. C'è il rischio che si chiudano le porte alla comunità"
<warp10> (poi non è vero, ma facciamo a capirci, è solo un esempio)
<ic3d> warp10: sì 
<warp10> è un modo molto sano di vedere l'informazione, e come capisci bene è molto praticato in italia </ironic>
<ic3d> no 
 * WebbyIT "Vorrei metterli su di un Jumbo e poi fargliela vedere Quell'America senza gioia, sempre in vendita come una troia!" (citazione)
<warp10> ic3d: BTW: se ti piacciono i temi del giornalismo americano, scaric^W comprati "The Newsroom" e guardatelo con gioia
 * warp10 mette Finardi
<WebbyIT> Amo la gente che coglie al volo le citazioni!
<ic3d> warp10: ok, penso che procederò all'acquisto!
<ic3d> ok, gente
<warp10> (serie notevolissima, ricca di spunti di riflessione)
<ic3d> warp10: mai sentita, ma guardo poca TV ultimamente
<warp10> ic3d: in Italia non è ancora arrivata in effetti
<ic3d> warp10:  ah, ecco! :-)
<warp10> bon, andiamo a nanna, va
<ic3d> warp10: mmmm... 2012
<ic3d> warp10: ma te la sei guardata in inglese?
<warp10> ic3d: certo, cerco di guardare il più possibile in inglese
<warp10> ic3d: se proprio parlano stretto incomprensibile metto i sottotitoli
<warp10> ic3d: in the newsroom c'è una inglese che parla molto chiaro, gli altri te li perdi
<warp10> in generale, non amo doppiaggi e traduzioni
<ic3d> warp10: ok, io guardo ogni tanto David Letterman, qualcosa capisco
<WebbyIT> Mi piacerebbe fare due chiacchere, ma domani ho lezione! Ci becchiamo in giro
<ic3d> :-)
<warp10> ic3d: letterman è un mito assoluto :)
<ic3d> vero, è proprio tardi!
 * warp10 dice il saggio: La sera leoni, la mattina...
<ic3d> buona notte warp10 ! ci si vede... :-)
<warp10> notte darione, stammi bene!
<PaoloRotolo> beh, ci vediamo ragazzi :)
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: e notte anche a te! ;)
<ic3d> ciao PaoloRotolo a presto! :-)
<PaoloRotolo> warp10: ic3d buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-12-03
<BOSKO> ciao
<BOSKO> c e qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-12-05
<motioncontrol> buona sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-12-08
<ilratte> salute 8)
